# No comment!



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

year old or more or less age male cat | Wimbledon | Gumtree

Where do these people come from?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Advert says it all really.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Er just looked at a couple more ads, Gumtree don't have any animal welfare policy do they? Or do they???

How about this shocker? http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/persian-blue-male-kittyono/1043978711 A Persian payday loan?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

ForeverHome said:


> Er just looked at a couple more ads, Gumtree don't have any animal welfare policy do they? Or do they???
> 
> How about this shocker? Persian blue male kitty.£ono | Eltham | Gumtree A Persian payday loan?


Christ Almighty!! If I had £250 spare and fewer cats, I'd buy to get it away from the owner. I sometimes wonder if these ads are a joke, dreamed up by trolls...but then it dawns that these people are for real. (Groans.)


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I save myself a lot of heartache by not actually looking for these ads in the first place.

Sorry, I know these cats (and other animals) deserve better, but why do people torture themselves by actually searching for them?

Makes no sense to me.......


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I haven't seen the ad in the second link as its been deleted but I've seen the first and words completely fail me. I wish I hadn't looked now as I hadn't realised that attitudes such as that still existed. Its so sad.


----------

